# New weight of arrow heads?



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok ive decided to go with the easton axis 400 arrows at 22.5 inches. Now i need suggestions on what weight of arrowhead to shoot. I have been shooting a 125 because i read an article in eastmans that the more weight and mass u have in an arrow the more penetration you get.I was wondering what you guys thought about this. Should i stay at 125 grains or go down to 100 for more speed? again i shoot a hoyt avenger at roughly 60 lbs. thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stay with more weight up front. It will enhance arrow flight, improve penetration, and give you better all around performance. The whole premise being more FoC. (Front of Center) More FoC the better. Wanna read about FoC? Look up Dr. Ed Ashby's reports on the subject. VERY good reading. A report that EVERY bowhunter should read!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Stay with more weight up front. It will enhance arrow flight, improve penetration, and give you better all around performance. The whole premise being more FoC. (Front of Center) More FoC the better. Wanna read about FoC? Look up Dr. Ed Ashby's reports on the subject. VERY good reading. A report that EVERY bowhunter should read!


+1 1/8


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

1/2m x v2. That is the kinetic energy equation. SO more mass can equal more penetration but so can more velocity. AND in your bow an arrow that is lighter will be faster and vice-versa. I shot an animal once with a fast light arrow and went all the way through it lenght wise. I took out a femer after penetrating alot of deer with a heavy but slower arrow. I now shoot an inbetween arrow with a 125 grain head for front of center and bigger blade width. It still penetrates plenty.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I get the impression your a younger archer in the learning process so ill go into detail more with my answer then I normally would. 

In a nut shell your arrow tune will tell you what weight head you can get away with or should get away with but FOC is something you need to under stand before you can properly use it. 

If you have to much foc your arrow could act like a piece of rope trying to push a bowling ball. 

To check for proper foc you need a properly tuned bow, center shot set, cam lean set, ect. You then set your paper up at 3-4 yards with a bare shaft and shoot it though the paper. If you get a left tear you can use a heavier tip. A left tear means you have a stiff spine. If you get a right tear use a lighter tip. It means you have a weak spine. 

There is a trade off in archery when it comes to tip weight and they are. 

1. If you are using a heavy tip you will usually have to use a heavier spine arrow then you would normally use. This will cause your bow to be slow, quiet, and put more of the energy from your bow into the arrow. This is good for heavy boned game, thick skinned animals, and pushing big broad heads through deer. You better be good at judging distances or dang close because this set up will punish you in the from of a miss if your not sure of the exact yardage.

2. If you are using a light tip you can use a lighter then normal shaft in spine. this will cause you to have blistering fast speed. Your bow will be loud and most of the energy that is transferred will be still in the bow and felt as vibration. This is good for unmarked 3d ranges, coyotes, pop up shoots, ect. You dont need to be as good at judging distances but this arrow might not penetrate if it hits something hard like bone.

3. If you just use a normal amount of tip weight you get the best of both worlds. You get a decent penetrating arrow, good speed, average quiet bow, ect. This is how most people play the game whether its for foam, small game, or large game like elk. 

FOC is often referred to as For the Overly Concerned. I pay attention to it and will use it for different situations. It can become expensive to have the perfect arrow for every application, 3d, spots, coyotes, elk, unmarked 3d, ect. If you can afford to play around with the cost of arrows for different applications you can get an arrow that will perform better then the rest for each application.

Its kind of like owning different rifles. Not every rifle will do the same thing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Or, you could just bypass all the technical BS and buy a recurve bow, never shoot at anything past twenty yards and live happily ever after. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

SW gave some great advice. FOC is very important. You need to tune your arrows so you have the right amount. You can have too much FOC. Also, read the Kinetic Energy equation very carefully. Mass is critical, but velocity is more important.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> You can have too much FOC.


No you cant, no such thing. Girl too pretty, car too fast, Hip-Hop girl with too much assz?

Read Dr Ed Ashby's Article on Extreme FoC. It will open your eyes.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > You can have too much FOC.
> 
> 
> No you cant, no such thing. Girl too pretty, car too fast, Hip-Hop girl with too much assz?
> ...


I HAVE read it and my eyes ARE open. :roll: Let me put it this way...strap a bowling ball on the front of your arrow and tell me it doesn't have too much FOC... That is an extreme example, but there is a point there is too much FOC.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never tried hunting with bowling balls! Hmmmm.

My point is Shane, Sooooo many guys are so caught up in speed they forget about proper bow/arrow tuning. Most HUNTING arrows should have about 14-18% Foc. Most of these clowns shooting arrows at big game are lucky to get 8%, if that. Add a lighted nock on the back end and it even goes below that. Dr Ed Ashby has done more arrow tuning/penetration/lethality testing than anyone on the planet. He literally "wrote the book" on the subject. So when a guy like him speaks, I tend to listen. Yes a bowling ball is too much... But 15-25% FoC is not too much. in fact, its optimum. Some people call it extreme FoC, I call it logical FoC.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've never tried hunting with bowling balls! Hmmmm.
> 
> My point is Shane, Sooooo many guys are so caught up in speed they forget about proper bow/arrow tuning. Most HUNTING arrows should have about 14-18% Foc. Most of these clowns shooting arrows at big game are lucky to get 8%, if that. Add a lighted nock on the back end and it even goes below that. Dr Ed Ashby has done more arrow tuning/penetration/lethality testing than anyone on the planet. He literally "wrote the book" on the subject. So when a guy like him speaks, I tend to listen. Yes a bowling ball is too much... But 15-25% FoC is not too much. in fact, its optimum. Some people call it extreme FoC, I call it logical FoC.


I don't disagree. I don't know why you are disagreeing with me. I only stated that there can be too much. I also stated that doing the math and tuning your arrows will help you determine the proper FOC. I have ALWAYS pushed the math that heavier is better (to a degree). You know I like speed, I even shoot one of the fastest bows on the market. As you know I also shoot a heavy arrow and a heavy tip. I think you are trying to argue with me even though we agree. Idiot.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Younghunter21 said:


> Ok ive decided to go with the easton axis 400 arrows at 22.5 inches. Now i need suggestions on what weight of arrowhead to shoot. I have been shooting a 125 because i read an article in eastmans that the more weight and mass u have in an arrow the more penetration you get.I was wondering what you guys thought about this. Should i stay at 125 grains or go down to 100 for more speed? again i shoot a hoyt avenger at roughly 60 lbs. thanks


Younghunter, I would venture to guess your arrows will be way to stiff for you at the specs you have given us. My wife shoots a 26" 500 spine arrow at 57 lbs with 140 grains in the front and is still slightly stiff which is where I like it. I would venture to guess you are light years off the chart for stiffness and will give you tuning problems you wont be able to fix.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I've never tried hunting with bowling balls! Hmmmm.
> ...


 :mrgreen: :O•-:

Idiot.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Idiots...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Idiots...


Who are you?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots...
> ...


Someone that is very experienced with shooting short arrows. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

lol...I think when the arrows are that short they call them bolts!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

or darts


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> or darts


What a are you talking about, Scott? I am a generous 27.5 you my friend are a 27....You guys can call my arrows whatever you want, but they are killing machines. >>--------->


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He's a long armed little troll...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

His knuckles must drag on the ground.


----------

